# Bike in Marburg geklaut



## FrankfurterBub (6. September 2011)

Hi, ich bin neu hier. Eigentlich wollte ich den Beitrag in der Kategorie "geklaut" posten, weiß aber nicht wie das geht. 

Wie auch immer, liebe Community, ich brauche Eure Hilfe!

Letzte Woche wurde mir mein Rocky Mountain Vertex 29 geklaut. Da es das Rad in Deutschland ja nicht so oft gibt, wird es einem Mtb-ler wohl auffallen. Daher meine Bitte: Wenn irgendjemand ein Vertex 29(!) in Olivgrün (weiße Rock Shox Tora), Modell 2010 rumliegen, -stehen oder -fahren sieht, womöglich mit dem Typen drauf der nicht so aussieht als gehört er da drauf, dann gebt mir bescheid! Bitte bitte bitte, mit Sahne obendrauf!

Ich wohne übrigens in Marburg/L. und dort ist auch das Bike weggekommen.

Danke


----------

